# Euskaltel - Euskadi Helmets



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know who makes the Euskaltel - Euskadi team helmets.. Those things are really sweet.. Ive never seen a helmet quite like them..


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

catlike whisper... very good ventilation for me... way better than my met strad


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, I have one. Great ventilation and almost scary light. I got mine from Prendas. Excellent customer service.
http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?ID=1353


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

If you had read my "ugly helmet" thread you would have known the name :blush2:


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Fugly!!! :yikes:


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Are they not carried by any US distributors??


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Don't think so*



I3erto said:


> Are they not carried by any US distributors??


First run of Kompacts got recalled:

http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/PRHTML03/03132.html

You could trade them in for Kompact II's for a little while, but then Catlike USA closed up shop and that was that; I don't think anyone is importing them now. The helmets might not pass CSPC tests, which I think would preclude them from being sold in the US.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think that's it, it didn't pass the north american safety standards. I read that somewhere a while back (they are not new, Euskaltel and Phonak were wearing them two years ago) because I wanted one too and tried to find some on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

No catlike helmet passes North American standards, but for some reason they are allowed in races and rallies requiring helmets. One of our local teams races in Kompacts. I badly want a Whisper, but a lawyer/rider friend advises "No," as does my LBS, who sold them until the recall.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm sure your mother would also advise "No"...


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.labicicletta.ca/ carries them and they are in Vancouver BC. I don't know whether they do mail order or not.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, you caught me... I happen to agree with my friend. I get my conservatism from my mother.


----------

